

Bayes, Bletchley, JN-25 and a 'modern' optimization - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2010/07/bayes-bletchley-jn-25-and-modern.html

======
matkem
Good to see my little town frequenting Hacker News so often :)

------
wglb
Excellent article.

